# Klonopin Withdrawal?????



## Amazeon79 (May 12, 2005)

Hey guys, I was just wondering how long does it take for Klonopin withdrawal to start happening? I have been taking Klonopin 1mg as needed for 4 years now and i usually go days without it. I haven't taken it for 4 days now and nothing has happened. I am actually trying to get off this drug so i am considering never taking it again. I'm just a little concerned that something bad is going to happen because I hear so many withdrawal horror stories.... Please help


----------



## Foh_Teej (May 5, 2004)

you've been taking it properly so you wont have physical withdrawal. You have already demostrated you can go days without it so physical dependence is unlikely. you may run into psychological dependence at anytime if you find yourself in a situation where you need it and do not have it but thats another thing. you should be ok to stop at anytime.


----------



## Amazeon79 (May 12, 2005)

Thank you sooooo much Foh Teej... i really needed to hear that. I am so afraid of the physical symptoms. Its been almost 5 days without it... and i feel pretty good. You are absolutly right about the psychological part... Im just so used to having it when i need it.


----------



## Foh_Teej (May 5, 2004)

why do you want to discontinue?


----------



## Amazeon79 (May 12, 2005)

I want to stop taking it because I would like to get pregnant in the next few years and don't want to continue and have really bad withdrawal symptoms later when I'm forced to stop. Also I'm feeling a liltte bit better these days :yes


----------



## Positive (Jun 29, 2009)

Amazeon79 said:


> Hey guys, I was just wondering how long does it take for Klonopin withdrawal to start happening? I have been taking Klonopin 1mg as needed for 4 years now and i usually go days without it. I haven't taken it for 4 days now and nothing has happened. I am actually trying to get off this drug so i am considering never taking it again. I'm just a little concerned that something bad is going to happen because I hear so many withdrawal horror stories.... Please help


How as your schedule like? How frequent were you on this?

I've been on this as needed for about 7 months or so. .25MG-.50MG would be extremely strong for me, to the point where I can feel it in myself for the work week. It really calms my nerves and helps me, but the side-effects do kick in. Sometimes I get a headache here and there and I can't seem to sit still.

I think it can be psychological, so it will take some time. Withdrawals comes from excessive abuse and high dosages. But everyone is diff't. Try talk to your doctor, and give yourself a chance to be clean with it. =)


----------



## Amazeon79 (May 12, 2005)

Positive said:


> How as your schedule like? How frequent were you on this?


I have been on this stuff for soooo long... I thought it was 4 years but I think it was more like 5 or 6 years... I would take between .5mg to 1mg 1 time a day in the morning mostly, for at least 5 of my work days maybe skipping a day but when I was off from work I would try not to take it. I also weaned myself from 60mg prozac to 20mg... I'm gonna stop that soon aswell...

Today is my 7thday off the Kpin and i must say I am doing ok.... i have very high anxiety and when ever I feel under pressure i seem to have a slight brain zap but its mild so I'm dealing.

I have a VERY strong psychological dependency to Kpin and I don't like it... It bothers me that I feel that I need this stuff in order to be normal. I am now in the process of trying to learn how to live life without it and its tough but I believe I can do it!!! :afr


----------



## Xande (Jul 18, 2011)

you quit cold turkey? good luck! (and I mean that seriously lol)

I'm not too familiar with benzo withdrawal, but yeah have read some horror stories on here.


----------



## Foh_Teej (May 5, 2004)

Xande said:


> you quit cold turkey? good luck! (and I mean that seriously lol)
> 
> I'm not too familiar with benzo withdrawal, but yeah have read some horror stories on here.


she didnt quit cold turkey as she never developed a tolerance. she took it prn like you should do and shes on 7 days now with no withdrawal... because she took it correctly to begin with! imagine that. the vast majority of horror stories are caused by improper use.


----------



## decadeAndAHalfOfSA (Jul 11, 2011)

Foh_Teej said:


> she didnt quit cold turkey as she never developed a tolerance. she took it prn like you should do and shes on 7 days now with no withdrawal... because she took it correctly to begin with! imagine that. the vast majority of horror stories are caused by improper use.


It's not improper when your doctor knows you need to take it everyday (and prescribes enough for everyday each month) and doesn't warn you.

I imagine a lot of people have to take benzos everyday or almost everyday.

"As needed" can be everyday, that's what PRN means. You can develop a tolerance if you take benzos a few times a week for years. I've heard people say they quit cold turkey and not have withdrawal symptoms for weeks and then it hits them "hard."

Better advice and more qualified people to help the OP here:

http://www.benzowithdrawal.com


----------



## Foh_Teej (May 5, 2004)

decadeAndAHalfOfSA said:


> It's not improper when your doctor knows you need to take it everyday (and prescribes enough for everyday each month) and doesn't warn you.
> 
> I imagine a lot of people have to take benzos everyday or almost everyday.
> 
> ...


you miss the point. tolerance and/or dependence is subjective to pharmacokinetics/dynamics and can't be predicted in each person. WHy would you assume the OP needs advice on withdrawal when she clearly stated she hasnt experience such? Why would you also use anecdotal evidence to presume she will eventually?


----------



## Amazeon79 (May 12, 2005)

Well guys I hope I don't have any w/d symptoms hit me in the future.... I'm already scared as it is and afraid of what is going to happen to me.... But If I have w/d symptoms other than major anxiety and brain zaps I will let you all know... And I found that site http://www.benzowithdrawal.com very helpful.... They have alot more success stories that encouraged me.... thanks


----------



## Positive (Jun 29, 2009)

Foh_Teej said:


> you miss the point. tolerance and/or dependence is subjective to pharmacokinetics/dynamics and can't be predicted in each person. WHy would you assume the OP needs advice on withdrawal when she clearly stated she hasnt experience such? Why would you also use anecdotal evidence to presume she will eventually?


Great point. Withdrawals are subjective. I have a mixed schedule as well and hope to using it just as needed.


----------



## Amazeon79 (May 12, 2005)

decadeAndAHalfOfSA said:


> I've heard people say they quit cold turkey and not have withdrawal symptoms for weeks and then it hits them "hard."


What exactly happens when it hits them "hard"..... Just curious if there is anything I should be aware of????


----------



## decadeAndAHalfOfSA (Jul 11, 2011)

Amazeon79 said:


> What exactly happens when it hits them "hard"..... Just curious if there is anything I should be aware of????


Go here and read the horror stories and then ask them advice that you asked in you OP. There's more benzo withdrawal experienced people at this site. In fact that's the whole focus of the site.

http://benzowithdrawal.com/forum/index.php?board=5.0

But I've heard of people hallucinating and having seizures, after CT, and it sometimes takes weeks before it hits.


----------



## decadeAndAHalfOfSA (Jul 11, 2011)

Foh_Teej said:


> you miss the point. tolerance and/or dependence is subjective to pharmacokinetics/dynamics and can't be predicted in each person. WHy would you assume the OP needs advice on withdrawal when she clearly stated she hasnt experience such? Why would you also use anecdotal evidence to presume she will eventually?


I don't presume anything and yes, people react differently. Out of an abundance of caution, I wouldn't just CT, even when taken every once in awhile for years.


----------



## decadeAndAHalfOfSA (Jul 11, 2011)

I actually started out taking benzos every once in awhile. I developed a dependence just doing this and had to eventually take at least .5 mg of Klonopin/day just to avoid withdrawal. Of course I had to take more in certain situations though. That's still PRN. Then a doctor put me on Xanax XR PRN and the same thing happened. I became dependent from PRN. 

There's so many bad things that happen from benzos. You take it PRN one day and the next day you feel rebound anxiety and want to take benzo to stop it. Then you get dependent, then eventually you build up a tolerance, then rebound anxiety and rebound insomnia gets worse. Then anxiety in general gets worse then it ever was before you ever started benzos. This is what benzos do in the long run. They make your anxiety worse and **** up your brain like alcohol.

Look up research studies on the long term effects of both benzos and alcohol. They are very similar and terrible. Benzos are basically a legal form of alcohol in a pill without the hangover.

Then there are doctors who should know better that give bad advice and often cold turkey or fast taper their patients off of benzos and **** em up. Then there are ignorant people on here that say it's fine to CT too. You may do fine CT, but I doubt it and I wouldn't out of an abundance of caution.


----------



## Foh_Teej (May 5, 2004)

CT would imply physical dependence. by definition, you can't cold turkey off of something you don't have an addiction too. having to taper off of something you arent addicted to may actually induce dependence and create the very problem you wish to avoid. there is absolutely no reason she should take anything to avoid something she doesnt even experience.


----------



## metamorphosis (Dec 18, 2008)

You can always reduce down by .5 mg for a week if you feel uncomfortable!!


----------



## Foh_Teej (May 5, 2004)

decadeAndAHalfOfSA said:


> Then there are ignorant people on here that say it's fine to CT too.


please reference just one mother****er in the history of this website that ever said this.



decadeAndAHalfOfSA said:


> You may do fine CT, but I doubt it and I wouldn't out of an abundance of caution.


you don not have the qualifications to doubt what she's already stated to you isnt happening. You keep assumming that your experience is or will be everyones experience -and god damn if you dont try to be their hero and save them from it.


----------



## Amazeon79 (May 12, 2005)

Hey.... I understand the concerns but It's really just making my anxiety worse because I am just anticipating something bad..... It's almost like waiting to die! If by chance I start to feel really bad and am going through bad w/d then i will just pop a pill like i been doing, I still have plenty.... I'm not expecting this to be an easy road but i am willing to stick it out and fight because *I* don't wanna be on ANY drugs... I gotta tell ya that the more negative things I hear about Benzo's the more I just don't wanna take em'...... :afr


----------



## seafolly (Jun 17, 2010)

Try not to be scared and put a mental block up for the posts that are worrying you more than you already are. I've only withdrawn from an oxycarbazepine so it's completely different but I hope to do the same thing you are soon. Unfortunately I am physically and psychologically dependent (10 years working from 0.25 mg up to 1 mg per day) so I'm terrified. Just look at how many days you've accomplished so far and keep your mind as occupied as you can. If it were me I know I'd be overanalyzing everything I felt.  

Anyway, I can't speak from experience, I'm just someone about to try a similar thing, and just wanted to give you a little support! Keep the doctor's number in mind, and keep the pills handy. Is it possible to taper a little? If you aren't noticing much of a difference yet, disregard this, I'm just thinking if you do start to feel withdrawal it might be worth trying to take a smaller amount. Just musing here.


----------



## Amazeon79 (May 12, 2005)

seafolly said:


> Try not to be scared and put a mental block up for the posts that are worrying you more than you already are.


Thanks :yes.... And I am OVER analyzing everything right now.... I'm freaked out! I've been reading a lot of sucess stories so that keeps me going!



seafolly said:


> Is it possible to taper a little? If you aren't noticing much of a difference yet, disregard this, I'm just thinking if you do start to feel withdrawal it might be worth trying to take a smaller amount.


I still feel really good so I'm happy about that but I have been carrying those pills like their my baby! LOL.... I just hope and pray I get through this because I wanna be able to give you and others encouragement when you decide to stop taking Benzo's.... Everybody needs support!


----------



## seafolly (Jun 17, 2010)

I totally take back what I said about going back, haha, I'm following the links people have provided and noticed it's recommended to pause at a dose rather than go backwards and increase again. Whoops!

I'll definitely be poking you about this, though my case is different (1 mg every day for years is probably going to suck quite a lot) you'll at least know the psychological dependency.  I too carry mine around in case I get stranded away from home and can't take my pill at night!


----------



## Amazeon79 (May 12, 2005)

seafolly said:


> I'm following the links people have provided and noticed it's recommended to pause at a dose rather than go backwards and increase again. Whoops!


Do You mind posting the links???? I'm interested 



seafolly said:


> I'll definitely be poking you about this


:hug No problem!!!!


----------



## seafolly (Jun 17, 2010)

Oh it's what's already here!  I'm currently reading this: http://www.benzo.org.uk/manual/bzsched.htm#s5 and trying to figure out if tapered withdrawal is best or if I need diazepam as well (keeping in mind moving to diazepam from Klonopin can be tough). BUT I don't want to hijack this thread, haha. I've no doubt some members here will be great supports when the time comes!


----------



## Positive (Jun 29, 2009)

My last dosage was last Thursday of .25MG. It's been about 7 days since and I do feel a bit diff't, though nothing at work required me to take a pill as I didn't feel like I needed it. Still I would say the initial hour after the medication fades a bit is the worst.


I think we shouldn't take everything we read to the fullest extent, why not TALK to your doctor? Think about the rationale and lawsuits if the dr. OVER PRESCRIBED medication ? He has a liability towards you as well.

Regardless, I think the schedule and whole rap about benzos to be over blown.

Either way, any type of stimulant for the body will have its side effects.


----------



## Amazeon79 (May 12, 2005)

Positive said:


> My last dosage was last Thursday of .25MG. It's been about 7 days since


Thats awesome!!! Keep up the good work.... :clap



Positive said:


> I think we shouldn't take everything we read to the fullest extent


Yeah, You are right.... I have been talking to my family and friends about this sh*t until I turned blue in the face.... My Doc pretty much siad that if I feel ok then dont worry about it so IDK what the hell.... I guess its time for me to stop obsessing over it... We will survive :rub


----------



## metamorphosis (Dec 18, 2008)

Sounds like your on the right track. Congratulations!!! I can also throw in for every one using diazepam for titrating down is very effective. 20mg valium=1mg klonopin. The half life of klon. is around 45-50hrs depending on metabolism. The half life of valium is around 100 hrs
So if needed switch over to diazepam and 10 mg would equal .5 klon but the half life is the most important thing. GABA receptors having such a long medication effecting it. That will help with the upregulation of GABA in a very effective way without over reaction of glutamate release. Your neurons and neurotransmitters should not over react and a symbiotic relationship should be painless. For those trying to reduce their benzo use, I would recommend the Ashton method which you can google!


----------



## Amazeon79 (May 12, 2005)

Hey guys !!!! I just wanna say thats its been 12 days since my last dose of Klonopin and I feel great... I just can't explain it.... i guess taking it PRN makes a big difference in the withdrawal process.... I had really high anxiety but other that my w/d symptoms were minimal....:yay

If there is anybody who wants to be Benzo free I am here to say *YOU CAN DO IT!!!! *If I can do it, anyody can, stay positive.... Just be careful and find out from your doc whats the best method for weaning off the meds... I don't recommend cold turkey like i did because everybody is affected differently.... Thanks for the support guys, It really helped a lot!!!


----------



## decadeAndAHalfOfSA (Jul 11, 2011)

Amazeon79 said:


> Hey guys !!!! I just wanna say thats its been 12 days since my last dose of Klonopin and I feel great... I just can't explain it.... i guess taking it PRN makes a big difference in the withdrawal process.... I had really high anxiety but other that my w/d symptoms were minimal....:yay
> 
> If there is anybody who wants to be Benzo free I am here to say *YOU CAN DO IT!!!! *If I can do it, anyody can, stay positive.... Just be careful and find out from your doc whats the best method for weaning off the meds... I don't recommend cold turkey like i did because everybody is affected differently.... Thanks for the support guys, It really helped a lot!!!


That's good to hear. I hope you feel the same way a couple of weeks from now.

I'm having problems tapering off 30 mg of Valium (equivalent of 1.5 mg Klonopin).

I've been trying to taper off 30 mg of Valium since the start of the year, after tapering of 3 mg of Xanax and .5 mg of Klonopin.

I'm down to about 25 mg Valium and getting terrible headaches, tension, etc. I've going to have to slow the rate of taper, I still have about a year to go to get off this crap, at this rate. That's unless I hit some bumps.

This stuff is incredibly hard to taper off of for some of us.


----------



## Amazeon79 (May 12, 2005)

decadeAndAHalfOfSA said:


> I've been trying to taper off 30 mg of Valium since the start of the year, after tapering of 3 mg of Xanax and .5 mg of Klonopin.


No worries because you can do it, you are determined and I'm proud of you!!!! There is no rush.... Just take your time


----------



## decadeAndAHalfOfSA (Jul 11, 2011)

Amazeon79 said:


> No worries because you can do it, you are determined and I'm proud of you!!!! There is no rush.... Just take your time


Thanks! Good luck to you.


----------



## Amazeon79 (May 12, 2005)

Im still doing good guys


----------



## Amazeon79 (May 12, 2005)

Happy and free <3 I'm doing great.... Thanks for the support!!!! :clap


----------



## d829 (Jul 29, 2010)

It feels good to not have to take them damn benzos. 

I am free too and feeling better everyday 
I do biofeedback now and its working for me.


----------



## nomorepanic (May 7, 2012)

*thanks for your hope amazeon79!!!!*



Amazeon79 said:


> Happy and free <3 I'm doing great.... Thanks for the support!!!! :clap


I am currently on day 2 and a half, and was wondering when the s%$t storm would hit me. I have had one brief moment of panic/anxiety but I stopped, took a few breaths and felt better. Reading all these benzo w/d forums is like reading horror stories where everyone is trying to one up the next about how horrible this w/d is. It maybe easier for me, because like you, I skipped days whenever I could. But I also think a big part of it is people psych themselves out expecting the worst, and by worrying about the worst, you can manifest those horrible symptoms into existence. Hopefully I can still say I am doing well tomorrow. A slow taper and using the meds as sparingly as possible maybe key, combined with practice with natural methods of anxiety control such as breathing, yoga, enjoying nature/hobbies/ life, and common recovery knowledge as far as the Ashton manual and the ethos of alcoholics/narcotics anonymous-"one day at a time". THANK YOU SO MUCH AMAZEON79!!! you were the only ray of hope i found on the entire internet. Im not trying to downplay the struggles of anyone having a hard time right now, as a matter of fact, I know you can do it! If you are on a high dose for a long time- taper to a point where you can skip days, and keep slowly moving along. But just as importantly, cultivate those skills that help you control your anxiety or other ailments without pharmies and most of all, don't let all these horror stories prevent you from success, stay positive and be patient. My heart goes out to all of you out there because w/d is one of the scariest things a person can face, but it can be beat, and sometimes relatively painlessly in many cases. Keep up the good work guys and hopefully I can still say the same tomorrow- please send your prayers/ well-wishes my way and to all the other people struggling with similar conditions. WE CAN DO THIS!!!!


----------



## reef88 (Mar 5, 2012)

Never, I mean, NEVER, get off benzos such as clonazepam cold turkey, the fact that you haven't gone into withdrawals is because it has a long half-life. Taper down 0.25mg every 7 days, or talk to your doc. I'm not familiar with 4 year old cases.


----------



## nomorepanic (May 7, 2012)

reef88 said:


> Never, I mean, NEVER, get off benzos such as clonazepam cold turkey, the fact that you haven't gone into withdrawals is because it has a long half-life. Taper down 0.25mg every 7 days, or talk to your doc. I'm not familiar with 4 year old cases.


I agree- take it down slow- 3rd day though- feeling pretty good. Definitely some rebound anxiety and senses feel heightened, almost feels like spiderman senses, but not as bad as I thought it would be, but then again 4 years would be a different story. actually slept well last night, for the first ten minutes i was awake with racing thoughts, next thing i know woke up with a full 8 hours. When do you know your in the clear? I know some people suffer for months or years, but mild cases. And when should it hit the hardest- I always read days 2 and 3 would be rough with it starting to get better by day 5 to a week unless it is a severe, long term case.


----------



## Amazeon79 (May 12, 2005)

nomorepanic said:


> THANK YOU SO MUCH AMAZEON79!!! you were the only ray of hope i found on the entire internet.


Wow!!! I am soooo happy to hear this... I'm so glad I was able to give you and anybody else reading this some inspiration... It can be done! I am still doing good. Granted I have high anxiety, But I decided that I didn't want to be a slave ANYMORE! I was feeling as though I needed them to get through all stressful situations and then I became scared to stop taking them. Thats when I deciced I needed to stop to get control of myself. Im not saying that the drugs don't help, but i wanted to try my hand at a natural approach. See now that Im off the meds, I feel things I didnt before... I am a lil more on edge but its me. And Im working on making me better day by day... I still deal with the same issues I had prior to the meds which tells me it was a temporary fix... I need to go deeper within myself to stregethen my mind so that i can cope. Its not easy, but it feels good. It feels good knowing that I don't NEED them but If i want one I can have one and it won't be the end of the world. I have taken 1 Klonopin .5 since i stopped almost a year ago for a very stressful situation and I havent had another... Im still med free and doing good. We all are different and we have to find what works for us... Daily meds was not working for me so I stopped. We all have to find our own way. I believe in myself now and Im doing good :teeth


----------



## Amazeon79 (May 12, 2005)

nomorepanic said:


> When do you know your in the clear?


I remember feeling weird all the way up to the second week but It felt like my anxiety was returning and not death... I forced my way through... I tormented my family but we all survived LOL.... I found myself still worrying up through the third month waiting for the bomb to drop and it never happened.... Please stop waiting for it. What's the worst that can happen?? You will be anxious?? Been there, done that, and still doing it... No worries!


----------



## reef88 (Mar 5, 2012)

Amazeon79 said:


> I remember feeling weird all the way up to the second week but It felt like my anxiety was returning and not death... I forced my way through... I tormented my family but we all survived LOL.... I found myself still worrying up through the third month waiting for the bomb to drop and it never happened.... Please stop waiting for it. What's the worst that can happen?? You will be anxious?? Been there, done that, and still doing it... No worries!


I quit Klonopin cold turkey from 0.5mg and got no withdrawals. But I suggest keep going down to 0.25mg


----------



## willsonlynn (May 15, 2012)

There is absolutely no reason she should take anything to avoid something she doesnt even experience.


----------

